# Pôle emploi



## Rose73 (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai perdu un contrat début juillet, et je vais en perdre 2 autres fin août. Pouvez vous me dire ce que je dois fournir à pôle emploi pour m’y inscrire, car impossible à faire par internet et par téléphone mission impossible aussi. 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

@Rose73 
Ce serait plus simple de réussir sur Internet. Sinon il faut prendre RDV et se rendre en agence.
Car il faut remplir une demande d'inscription comme demandeur d'emploi.
Remplir aussi une demande d'Allocation Chômage.
Et fournir un justificatif en cours de validité et les Attestations Employeurs remises pour chaque contrat fini.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Juillet 2022)

*@Rose73 
Voilà ce que dit POLE EMPLOI*
L'inscription à Pôle emploi se fait obligatoirement sur internet. Vous devez vous inscrire à Pôle Emploi en utilisant un formulaire en ligne disponible sur le site officiel. Pour accéder au formulaire, vous devez cliquer sur le lien « m’inscrire/me réinscrire » figurant sur la page d’accueil sous la rubrique « Candidat ». Ce formulaire vous permet notamment de créer votre espace personnel en ligne.



> L'inscription en ligne est obligatoire. Si vous n'avez pas Internet chez vous, vous pouvez vous rendre dans une agence Pôle emploi qui dispose normalement d'ordinateurs en libre service.



Avant de commencer, vous devez vous munir de votre numéro de sécurité sociale, d’un CV et d’un RIB. Le formulaire vous demandera des informations administratives (état civil, adresse…), des informations sur votre demande d’allocation, votre expérience professionnelle, votre formation ou votre projet professionnel. Si vous avez des questions au moment de remplir le formulaire Pôle emploi, vous pouvez appeler le 3949 afin de bénéficier d’une assistance téléphonique.


----------



## Rose73 (21 Juillet 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses mais quand je vais pour m’inscrire ils me disent que c’est impossible car je suis toujours en activité avec mes autres contrats. Je vais donc devoir y aller ce qui ne va pas être évident. Merci pour votre aide quand même.


----------



## fanny35 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Avez vous trouvé une solution?
J'ai également 2 contrats qui viennent de se terminer mais encore un en cours.
Je n'arrive pas non plus à faire l'inscription en ligne.
Merci!


----------



## Rose73 (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je n’ai pas eu de nouvelles et impossible de les joindre au téléphone, j’ai donc envoyé un message en espérant que l’on me réponde.


----------



## isa19 (24 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,
 vous avez des droits ouverts déja ?
SI vous n'êtes pas inscrites comment savent ils que vous avez une activité ???
Appelez le 3949


----------



## nounoucat1 (24 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour quand ça devient trop compliqué avec le net de pôle emploi il faut vraiment aller dans l'agence dont vous dépendez. Sur place il y a tout des grandes files d'attente ou un premier employé veut savoir ce qui vous amène .puis vous expliquez ce qui coince sur le net pas moyen de s'inscrire les larmes aux yeux non je plaisante . Par contre ne surtout pas y aller les mains dans les poches il  vaut mieux emporter sa valise les contrats en cours le contrat qui se finit les feuilles de paie de chacun des contrats en question .. les documents de fin de contrat et au miracle il y a des ordinateurs avec plein de " conseillers " qui gèrent le net .OUF! 
Si vous n'avez pas trop d'accueilllis les emmener comme ça Pôle s'active. Bien sûr avec une autorisation spéciale écrite des PE. Je n'y suis allée que 3 fois en 18ans et je peux dire qu'il n'y a pas photo .l'humain la relation humaine c'est le top. Le 36 machin beurk il faut taper le 1 le 2 le 3 le 4 et   et t'as rien qui correspond à ton cas ??? Tu dis dans ta tête tous les gros mots que tu connais ! Pour moi ouf je suis déjà inscrite j'ai un charmant conseiller je lui fais un mail en plus il s'engage à me répondre en 48h je lui pose la question s'il a bien tout bien compris et OUI ! Incroyable mon conseiller charmant il n'y a pas plus d'un mois  ou 2c'était une femme elle m'avait téléphone. Je pense que ce n'est pas la même personne.
Et le pompon la cerise sur le gâteau 🍰 après avoir échangé un mail avec pôle enquête de satisfaction facultative. Piou la grande aventure! Bon courage mais ne jamais contrarier POLE ET NANOU 😤😻


----------

